# AFI Fellows - 2008



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

I thought I would go ahead and start a new forum for all accepted AFI Fellows so that we can stay in touch until school begins August 21st.

Since I live in Los Angeles, I will be more than happy to answer any questions regarding the area, good places to eat, apartment hunting, etc...

I think it would also be a good idea to list which dicipline you will be as well.  Just some thoughts.  Please feel free to add.

Best,

Bandar - Future Directing Fellow


----------



## alfred (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a friend who got into AFI directing fall 08. He is chinese, and his wife got into Art Center MFA cinema. 

Mr  graduated from Beijing Film Academy
Mrs graduated from Central Academy of Drama


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 18, 2008)

%@#!^$%&(*!!! ... I've actually typed up this reply two times already. However, for certain reasons <STRIKE>unknown</STRIKE> my computer at work (effin' stupid old virus-infected Dell) keeps crashing on me.

Ahem. So, yes. Bandar. I'm very happy that you started this thread. I'd like to point out that last year's AFI Fellows thread pretty much hit the ground running with an invite to all newly-appointed Fellows to a meet-up-and-celebrate-hardcore barbeque, like a week or two before classes began. I'd like to propose that we turn that into a tradition. We should all meet up in one way or another (a barbeque again, or whatever else the majority decides) a week or two before we all dive into the hard work. 

I've been commenting on and off here on studentfilms for a while now, but I don't remember if I ever typed up my real name. My name is Stephanie Ma, and I'm to be a first-year Cinematography Fellow this fall term.

I look forward to meeting my fellow Fellows! (heh, that one was definitely used before) 

See you all soon.

--Steph


----------



## idolon (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys
meeting up before classes begin sounds like a great idea Steph. I'd be into that. Not sure when I'll be getting into town. I'm coming from Toronto. 

Bandar, apartment advice would be handy. I did check out Los Feliz a little while I was in town for the interview. Beautiful area, close to AFI, expensive, I'm sure.
What kind of rent are you paying Bandar, if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers

Colin Akoon - Cinematography Fellow
www.colinakoon.com


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

Great to meet you Stephanie! (hehe)

I agree with you and think that we should all get together before classes begin for one (or more) big party to kick things off to a good start.

It'll definetly help getting to know the fellow fellows (totally stole your line) before classes begin so we can get better aquainted with each others work, etc...

- Bandar


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Idolon,

Right now I'm living in North Hollywood in a huge apartment complex with a pool / jacuzzi, etc... and I'm paying $1800 a month for a 1 bedroom plus utilities (sharing it with my girlfriend, so we both pay $900 a piece).

I plan on moving to the Los Feliz area to be closer to AFI, and am looking to get a one bedroom place in the $1100 - $1400 range (again, splitting that with my girlfriend).

I strongly encourage you to find a roommate (maybe another AFI Fellow???).  It'll allow you to find a really nice place in Los Feliz and not cost you an arm and a leg.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## idolon (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks Bandar 
that's about what I expected to pay for rent in Los Feliz.
If you do find any good rental buildings in Los Feliz would you mind passing on a contact number and/or website link to the rental office?

cheers

Colin Akoon -Cinematography Fellow
www.colinakoon.com


----------



## mlucaj (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Congratulations! I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you! I think its a great idea that we meet up before the program begins. I've lived in LA for most of my life so feel free to ask me any questions, as well. Until next time!

-Mark Lucaj
 Directing Fellow


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Mark,

Do you have a link to your work?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## mlucaj (Apr 18, 2008)

not currently...but it won't be long before we all get to share.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

Arndt,

It'd be about a 15-20minute commute to AFI from North Hollywood, due to the traffic.  I would recommend the Los Feliz, Silver Lake area if you are planning on going to AFI.

It's fairly easy to get an apartment once you get to LA, but I would give yourself a few weeks (maybe two or three). 

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 18, 2008)

My management company is fantastic, and the building I live in is literally five minutes from the AFI campus in Hollywood Hills...they're really cool about students living here, but they're really nice apartments.

We have a two bed/two bath, with fancy decor I don't care about like recessed lighting and crown moldings, every appliance including microwave and dishwasher(lots here don't come with refrigerators), and a kickin' view of the city from the apartment AND the rooftop patio, and underground, gated parking.

My roommate and I each pay $912.50/month, which includes DSL and water.



ba-management.com


----------



## KelMo (Apr 18, 2008)

Waitlister (future fellow Fellow?) here.

This is where I live:

http://www.cpmusa.com/Franklin.htm

It's a craptastic website, but a great building that's 2 blocks from the AFI campus.  I have a two bedroom (one of the few in the building, unfortunately) and it's $1680/month (split with my roommate, of course).  Studios and one bedrooms are $1000 - $1400 or so.  I have a bunch of friends who live in a few block radius and they all pay around $800-$900 each (all in two bedrooms, though my building is the coolest!)

You don't have to look early (actually, I'd discourage it as everyone here operates pretty last minute).  Just give yourself a week or two to find a place you like.

Good resources:
losangeles.craigslist.org
www.westsiderentals.com (though it's expensive! split a membership with someone).

I also just walked around the neighborhood and knocked on doors/wrote down phone numbers when I was looking to move to the neighborhood.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm loving the way this forum is growing!  People who didn't really post before are now talking! 

I got an e-mail today asking me for a photo and 100 word biography of myself.  Anybody else get that?  It's due before you send in your deposit.


----------



## idolon (Apr 18, 2008)

yes I got the same email  a few weeks ago.
Everyone of us has to write a 100 word bio and provide a photo. this goes into a booklet that contains all of our bios and photos. AFI wants us to get to know one another very quickly. I guess its good we are already starting this process now.
Here's a link to last years biographies booklet. I found it while snooping on the internet.
http://www.afintranet.org/images/medialibrary/First_Year_bios_2007_08.pdf
I do think its great how international this experience is going to be. So far I think we have one German, Two Parisians, Someone from Beijing and myself a Canadian. Bandar, your originally from Jordan?


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey fellows,

I'll be in the directing program. I'm really excited about meeting all of you guys, and think that a get together before the start of the program would be a great idea. Hope it will happen; I wish I could help with the organization, but I'm just a little foreigner going to L-A with no clue of how it is over there... So I'm gonna have to leave it up to the Californians.  
By the way thanks for all the info you've been giving out about housing, I'll make sure to keep all of your advice in mind when I get there. And just like Idolon, I'm not sure when I'm going there yet, but it'll probably be late July if not early August.

CONGRATS again,

And see you soon,

ZoÃ©, 
directing fellow (Belgian, but coming from Paris)


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Apr 19, 2008)

Bundar,

I will also in the south of france in may for Cannes as my film will be playing at the short film corner.
I'l be there quickly from the 15th to the 19th. It will be short but intense. What days are you going to be there? It could be nice to meet up over there.

Best,
ZoÃ©


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Zoe,

I haven't yet booked my ticket, but I'm planning for the 14th to the 20th.  

We should definetly meet up!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## RSW (Apr 21, 2008)

HELLO:

My mother found this blog-board and told me I should come say hello to all my new classmates.

I hope you're all having a wonderful spring.  New York is beautiful right now -- the sun is large and the trees are in bloom.

I'm looking forward to moving to California and meeting everyone and seeing the Pacific Ocean and living in Spanish style houses.


Cheers,
Robert Scott Wildes


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 21, 2008)

Heya Robert, what's your discipline?

Also--I'm looking for someplace to live, as well. Possibly someone to split rent with, too. Any other female AFI Fellows out there right now...? =)


----------



## RSW (Apr 21, 2008)

RIGHT.

I'll be in the Directing Program.  You?


UP UP UP.
RSW


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 21, 2008)

Cinematography.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 21, 2008)

Great to meet you Robert.

Do you have a link to your work?

Best,

Bandar (Directing fellow)


----------



## RSW (Apr 21, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT:

http://cloudcollecting.com/

My last film.  About two scientists who catch clouds.


RSW


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!  See you in the fall!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Robert,

What's your background?  Are you straight out of Undergrad?  

I think it would be a great idea for all of us future fellows to write a little bio about ourselves and post it on these forums (sort of like the bio we were required to write for AFI).  Talk a little about where we went to school, hobbies, background in film, etc...

It'll help all of us get to know one another before we meet! 

Anybody want to second this idea?


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all.  I'm a screenwriting person.

I just sent my enhanced-photo and bio to Carl, so I'm one of you now.

I'll be moving to LA at the end of july and have allotted 1 week to find accommodations.  

Anyone have a take on whether it's possible to live near the school and not need a car?  I'm thinking maybe a bicycle with a basket on front.

k, seeya
Paul


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Paul,

If you are a screenwriting applicant and live close to the school, you may not need a car.  But this is LA (I moved here from NYC) and will be the first to say it is a car city.  

The number of productions you will be able to work on will be limited if you don't have a car,  since most films shoot off campus within a 30 mile radius.  

You can always just rent a car during the shoot days you want to help out on.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

By the way,

If anybody needs a couch to crash on until they find a place, let me know.  I can accomodate one or two people!


----------



## KelMo (Apr 22, 2008)

The AFI campus is also walking distance to the metro (LA DOES have one, and it's rather nice, it just doesn't go very many places).

But I agree with Bandar, even if you don't use it for school, a car is pretty much essential for life in LA (not only film shoots but also going to any social events anywhere outside of Hollywood)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

KelMo,

Which schools did you apply to/are possibly going to?


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 23, 2008)

Carpooling sounds fun.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

Indeed it does!


----------



## carlosbusy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi!
I haven't decided yet where I am going to be (AFI/UCLA), but thank you very much for your informations. If finally I decide to go to UCLA, I'll hope we can collaborate sometime.
Bandar, I haven't read the forums for a while, so I am sorry I didn't answer you... My sister lives in Valencia. In which place were you studying there?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 24, 2008)

Universidad de Valencia.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 25, 2008)

This post has died down recently...

Everyone still alive?!


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I'll be attending AFI as a screenwriting fellow.  I look forward to moving to Cali and meeting all of you.  

A bar-b-que sounds like a great idea.  Who amongst us is a grill master?

By the way, is anyone looking for a roommate?

-Josh


----------



## texasfilmguy (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Screenwriting fellow here.  New to this site as well, but seems pretty cool.  Living in TX now and will be moving in early August. Will be looking in Los Feliz.  Anyone coming from NYC (old stomping ground) or Texas (originally from Austin and living and working here now). Looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 27, 2008)

Texas,

I'm originally from NYC, born and raised in Brooklyn.  I live in LA now and will be more than happy to show you the ropes once you get down here.

I'll be moving from North Hollywood to the Los Feliz area this summer, so if anybody needs advice about the area, pictures uploaded, etc... let me know!

Talk soon. 

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## KelMo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Bander,

I applied to UCLA and USC (stark program) and didn't get into either, so I'm really hoping the AFI waitlist pans out at this point!

I also recently discovered the MPW program at USC, which I really like and is on rolling admissions, so I may apply there, as well.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Kel,

Good luck!  I'll be rooting for you!  Lots of people drop out at the last second to pursue other schools.

You still have a good chance!  Stay strong!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 29, 2008)

Got the call from AFI! I got accepted to the cinematography program!!!! NICE 

Brooklyn's In the House!

good luck to all the other people still waiting....

Peace


----------



## RSW (Apr 29, 2008)

Look how big her squash is!!!

http://www.literarychicks.com/images/lani_the_big_squash.jpg


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 29, 2008)

Anton,

So are you going to AFI now instead of Chapman?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Anton!

That makes two from Brooklyn!  

Best,

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 29, 2008)

I will donate 1000 USD to Chapman and attend AFI!
NICE!!!!!


----------



## theseus214s (May 1, 2008)

Are any incoming AFI fellows looking for a roommate for this fall?


----------



## Z.Wi-france (May 2, 2008)

Hey there,

I already have a roommate, but I'm looking for a 3rd one to maybe share with, I'll put my self on the AFI roommate form that they will send to everyone anyway. Boy or girl, I don't care.

Oh and Bandar, you said you were going to cannes, . DO you have a film in the short film market? Just curious. 
Still hoping to see you there. I can't remember if I told you but I'll be there from 15 to 19th.

ZoÃ© (directing fellow)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 3, 2008)

Yes my film Broadway Bound will be screening there.


----------



## RSW (May 3, 2008)

I can't believe the size of the baby's eyes!


http://www.pixel-designz.net/UserFiles/Image/Baby_Alien...orld/baby_middle.jpg

SO BIG!

Only 3 more months until we all get to make movies together!


----------



## Brad Tucker (May 4, 2008)

RSW, you got some weird posts dude, why would you post that for no reason?

Bandar, Zoe, Cool! I'll be traveling to Cannes for the festival (11th-26th) to show my film in the short corner as well. Check out "Fanya Kaplan"

I'd love to meet up with you all and grab a drink or coffee there.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 4, 2008)

I can be reached via e-mail when over there.  So send me an e-mail and we will link up.

Best,

Bandar
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com


----------



## RSW (May 4, 2008)

BRAD TUCKER:

I thought I would share some interesting finds with my future classmates.  

It can get quite boring just reading about which schools everyone applied to and the blah blah blah.

Just trying to have some fun BRAD.


----------



## Z.Wi-france (May 4, 2008)

Hey Bandar and brad,

Call me on this number when you're there. 0628060509. My film will also be in the short film corner: check out "Reveille-toi Sonia" (Wake up Sonia"). I'll definitely go and check out yours. And I guess it'll be easy to meet around the short film corner.

See ya in a few days! 

Best,

ZoÃ©


----------



## pintobeans (May 5, 2008)

Dear fellow Fellows,

I've been acquainting myself with Los Feliz and the surrounding area through satellite photos.  It doesn't look so great, but I will hold off judgment until I'm on the ground.  I made a  Los Feliz map with some landmarks and craigslist apartments on it.  

I've been watching some movies on the screenwriting list.  They're OK, but I think there's been a few good films made after 1950...?  What do you think?  Whoever made the list must be like 110 years old.

I might be looking for a roommate come aug1, but maybe not.

I like chips and salsa as well.

bye for now.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 5, 2008)

Pinto,

Satellite photos are usually three or four years old.  They aren't current.

I live in Los Angeles (North Hollywood) and have checked out the Los Feliz area.  It's actually one of the best neighborhoods in the LA region.

If you want me to take some actual photos via digital camera and e-mail them to you, let me know.  Just give me the address of the places you want actual photos of.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## kaiserlevi (May 6, 2008)

Howdy all,

I'm apparently a screenwriting fellow at AFI. I was trying to find last year's AFI conservatory handbook when I stumbled upon this post.

I'll throw my hat into this pre-handbook networking and might suggest a beach bonfire be involved in the bbq. Nothing says "welcome to so cal" more than a beach bonfire.

And to solidify your vote for a beach bonfire i'll use one contraction: S'mores.

-Levi


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 7, 2008)

I sat in on the second year classes for cinematography class in Feb, it did not look like there was 28 students, there were much less people....! After the first year the faculty re-evaluates your work. So some people dont make it to year 2. (just like in any other school, or career , if you half ass your out) 

 We all gotta bust our ass. This aint no joy ride. well maybee it is! hhhhaaaaaha ,yes! All the pressure is on us fellas......


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 7, 2008)

The reason there probably weren't a lot of people in the class is because you are allowed to be excused if you are working on a shoot.

Most kids were probably out on shoots.  Because nearly all kids are invited back for 2nd year.


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 7, 2008)

Bandar, maybee your right....!

bustin my ass anyway   lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 7, 2008)

Enjoy your last three months of freedom...

Once AFI begins it's going to be a year of non-stop work.


----------



## Christopher Dreisbach (May 7, 2008)

I guess I'll be a directing fellow next year. I have some questions... especially for Bandar, as you seem to have so much information about LA and AFI (seriously, thanks for everything you've shared with this community btw)

I'm planning to move in with 3 friends of mine, 2 of which will work for Rhythm & Hues studios in Marina Del Raye (sp?) I scoped out some decent 4 bedrooms on craigslist around the los feliz, west hollywood, silver lake area (which i know are close to AFI) My friends seem to think the commute between these areas and the West side will be 1 hour or more with traffic. does this sound right to you? can you recommend an area that might be a decent compromise? the recent literature i got from AFI seems to insist we live within 20 minutes of campus.

and, what's boot camp really like? i feel like i need a boot camp for the boot camp.

peace! 
Christopher


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 8, 2008)

Chris,

If you live in West Hollywood, it really isn't all that far to get to AFI.  Probably twenty-thirty minutes to get to AFI tops during traffic (driving on the streets).

If you really want to be close (and I recommend that) I say you look into Los Feliz.  It's a nice neighborhood, very happening, not so expensive (compared to other parts of LA) and literally a bike ride to AFI.

It'll be your best bet!


----------



## Jayimess (May 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by Christopher Dreisbach:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to move in with 3 friends of mine, 2 of which will work for Rhythm & Hues studios in Marina Del Raye (sp?) I scoped out some decent 4 bedrooms on craigslist around the los feliz, west hollywood, silver lake area (which i know are close to AFI) My friends seem to think the commute between these areas and the West side will be 1 hour or more with traffic. does this sound right to you?



They're going to have a thirty minute commute without traffic, which can head up to 90 minutes with it.

The problem with Hollywood, where I happen to live, very close to AFI, where my roommate will be an editor this fall, is that it's really only accessible to the 101.  That would mean your friends would  have to take the 101 and backtrack to the 110 to the 10 to get to work, almost 25 miles on the freeway.  I only take the 101 to the 110 to get to USC and back, and it can be brutal, and it's only five miles.

Street driving would cut their distance, but I don't think it would make too significant a time difference.

Selfish film student that I am, I would strongly advise repeated attempts at strong-arming...er, compelling...them to live closer to AFI rather than you moving near their workplace...because then that commute becomes your own.

I'm not sure of your situation, but just living with the friend who doesn't work in Marina del Rey might be your best bet...

Good luck.


----------



## mlucaj (May 8, 2008)

Christopher,

Both Jayimess and Bandar have given you good info, but if you must live with these guys and you're all willing to meet halfway, I would recommend an area between West Hollywood (WH) and Culver City (CC). CC is actually a really good option. You're still looking at about 30 minutes for you and your friends, but welcome to LA, most people would love to have a 30 minute commute. Apartment rental prices are still somewhat decent in CC, or at least less than WH.
Otherwise, I agree with the guys, find other roommates and hang out with your buds at the beach on weekends...if you ever have free time. 
Btw, Jayimess, you should just take the numerous side streets to USC- much faster   .


----------



## hafo (May 8, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I recently came across this site.
I am accepted to screenwriting program and I would love to meet you all. 
I will check here for the party info.

My favorite place to live in LA is Manhattan Beach. My second is Los Feliz-it feels like Europe. Needless to say, you should visit all the options and see what places inspire you. Breezy beaches will inspire some people, other's creative engine will be turned on by gloomy downtown.   

Congratulations and best of luck everyone,
Emre


----------



## mlucaj (May 8, 2008)

Hey Emre,

Nice to meet you!
Do you currently live in MB? I live in Hermosa.

-Mark (Directing Fellow)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I think we should plan our little get-together for August at the beach.  The weather will be beautiful and it'll give us a nice opportunity to get to know one another.  

Also, if you guys prefer, the building that I currently live in has a great outdoor barbeque area, huge outdoor olympic size pool and outdoor jacuzzi area.  We could have our gathering there.  

Let me know what works for you guys!   

-Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## mlucaj (May 8, 2008)

I believe this is the only LA beach that will allow bonfires. Its a pretty cool experience.


http://www.beachcalifornia.com/dockw.html


----------



## Christopher Dreisbach (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for your responses! Yes, I think I will try to live as close to campus as possible, and I can't blame my friends for wanting to live close to their respective jobs too. The price of gasoline is only going to become more and more horrific. 

Still, i might attempt a cross-coast trip to LA in late July with them. If everything works out i hope to see all of you at this BBQ in August. 

I've never been to the west coast before. LA seems so magical and scary. PS im so psyched that AFI is screening BLADE RUNNER for us!


----------



## Jayimess (May 9, 2008)

> Originally posted by mlucaj:
> 
> Btw, Jayimess, you should just take the numerous side streets to USC- much faster   .



A classmate who lives three blocks west of me says the same thing, and I usually do take Hoover to Wilshire to whatever to get home, but for some reason, I always get right on the 101 in the morning.

I think it's because the surface roads always take a half hour, and I'm enticed by the possibility of a quarter hour commute.

How do you like Hermosa?  I grew up on water, and gave up a phenom condo on the coast of a Great Lake to come here, and I want to live near a beach so badly.  Ironically enough, it's the commute (and the costs) that are keeping me away from the lullaby of crashing waves...


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 9, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH!!! jesus!!!!

I am fine!

anyway Bandar that bbq is gonna be the the via spiga! the ****! 

three months left! fcuk!! 

There is just so much left undone. Unfinished! 
the wind is starting to blow towards LA! I still need to get a place! fix myself up with a car.. get laid a few more times.... type up my screen play; get it out of my Hemingway not pad an onto Movie Magic screen (lol).... Got to go to a few more Yankee games befor I become an Angels fan.... 
Go to Europe, Barcelona, Nice, Malaga... by car of course!!  stick shift!!!  Stick shift fine for LA?  I dont care....

get laid some more.... watch Man Bites Dog enjoy Days of Heaven, and Im not Scared!!!!!!  lol

so in Aug we bbq it up? I love it!!!!!!

adios muchachos...

Peace


----------



## Maseiya (May 9, 2008)

lol Anton--that was probably the most spastic post I've ever read on here.... hahaha


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 9, 2008)

Good! Good! 

you like it Maseiya!

have a go at it!!!! burst open .. why not!!

here is my quote!

It is better to die standing than to live a century on your knees! - Emiliano Zapata 

PS: does this quote work for LA, or the whole movie industry ......  hahhhaaaa ......

I love it!

Girls please dont take it sexually ....


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

Anton,

hahahaha

wow!


----------



## mlucaj (May 9, 2008)

Jayimess,

Living in Hermosa is really wonderful. I lived in West Hollywood for roughly 8 years and loved being so central to everything, but when the opportunity to live by the beach arose, I couldn't pass it up. I have been in HB for almost 3 years now and love it. There is nothing like taking a stroll down to the ocean  and smelling that fresh ocean air in the morning.
The costs are pretty comparable to Hollywood, but the commute can be a bit much depending on when your traveling. After living in LA for so long, I have just given into the fact that traffic is apart of our landscape. I am hoping to meet other AFI fellows that live in the neighborhood that would be interested in commuting.
I know that the neighborhoods around USC are not always the most inspiring, but you are close to campus and there will be plenty of time for you to live on the coast. This is merely a stitch in time for us all.

Best,

ML


----------



## Christopher Dreisbach (May 9, 2008)

hey Anton,

have you seen the recent Criterion release of Days of Heaven? The transfer is spectacular! Also, I'm really excited that we'll have access to Malick's AFI films


----------



## chewbacca (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

So I've taken AFI's cost estimate for living expenses, etc. to heart and set my price range for rent around $1,000/month, including utilities (for my half) in the roommate questionnaire I filled out last week.

Any thoughts on how realistic that is in the area surrounding AFI?  Am I way off here?

And I like the idea of a get-together at the beach!  Let's make that happen.



Arndt


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

You'll have absolutely no problem finding a place if you have devoted $1,000 per month for rent and utilities.  Now its just a matter of finding a roommate that you will get along with.


----------



## hafo (May 10, 2008)

Hey Mark,
Unfortunately, I don't live in Manhattan Beach anymore. I had lived there a short period before I moved to Huntington Beach. I have lived in Hollywood as well, but MB is my favorite by far. Now I am in the valley, though I will probably move down to LA area this summer.  
Jayimess, have you tried to take Metro to your school? It would probably take the same amount of time to get there, but at least you wouldn't need to hold the wheel so you can read or write- use that half hour. I think there is a transit bus way to USC. You can transfer from metro to that bus at 7th Street Metro station.  

Best,
Emre


----------



## Jayimess (May 10, 2008)

luca,

Perhaps one day, a beach will be my home.  Till I can afford $7 gas, though, I gotta stay a little closer to the city.  Thanks so much for the insight into Hermosa.  MB, Venice, and Hermosa, and of course Santa Monica were on my dream lists when shopping for a place last summer, but I ended up in Echo Park.  (yuk)

The Hollywood Hills are much more pleasant.


Emre,

Nice to see you out and about.  Have you made a decision?  When shall we get that coffee?  

And I'm terrified of public transportation, for the record.  Not like I think I'll get robbed or something, I just don't like surrendering control of where I go and when I get there.

And I hate tunnels!  


And yeas, $1000 "or so" should be fine.  I just made up an info sheet for my soon to arrive roommate (AFI Editing Fellow) and calculated that it's less than $1035/month each with gas, elec, cable, internet, and phone.

The building is mighty nice, and they seem to love arts types...and they were really cool about renting to me from across the country.  Just had to show proof of acceptance, my FAO papers, etc, and my current state of affairs before leaving.

They have a few properties in the neighborhood.  Both of the ones I've rented from them (Echo Park and Hollywood- I live in the green awned one on the home page) looked exactly as pictured, except they looked (to me, anyway) a bit larger in the pictures!

(and no, I don't get a referral bonus!)

ba-management.com


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 10, 2008)

Does any screenwriting fellow here want to get together during the summer and team up to work on the screenplay for the first cycle project?

I have an idea and want to have a first draft ready before the semester begins so we can spend more time on pre-production rather than script development.  

I would write it myself, but AFI requires that screenwriters write the first cycle project.  Would love to get a head start.

Best,

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## kaiserlevi (May 10, 2008)

I can lend my services. I mean, unless someone else here has fallen in love with Bandar and would kill their own mother to work with him on the first cycle project. Until then consider my hat thrown into the ring.

I'll be living in Riverside during the summer, which isn't too far away. I'll be writing one thing or another this summer so it might as well be something that'll help us at AFI.


----------



## RSW (May 14, 2008)

DEAR FELLOW-FELLOWS:

It is getting hot out.  Hope everyone got their bios in on time!

Summertime.  Summertime.  So much sun.

Oh, and check this out:
http://www.thingsididlastnight.com/


love love love.


----------



## KelMo (May 15, 2008)

Ahh!  I just got accepted off the waitlist for screenwriting. 

Is it wrong that my first reaction is "holy crap, how am I going to pay for this?!"

Anyone have a rich uncle that they want to loan me?


----------



## seventhshade (May 15, 2008)

Dude,

I had the same reaction. If you figure out some clever math, let me know, because for now finances is the only thing that stands in my way.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Kel!

I was rooting for you!

And I have 1 word for you and seventh - LOANS


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 15, 2008)

Congrats man!

relax with the money issue, everyone's in debt in America!

loan 8.25% interest rate. then when you finish school you consolidate your loans refinance (hopefully in a few years you will refinance with a lower interest rate) and pay like 800 buck a month for 30 years! 

why worry? lol!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

Anton,

lol, you give the best advice!


----------



## KelMo (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Bandar!  Hopefully I can somehow work out the money side of things...

Right now I'm thinking bank heist. Not only are my financials covered, but I'll get all sorts of insider information for future scripts! Anyone with me?  I could certainly use a getaway driver.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

Kelmo,

Since you're also located in LA we should meet up for coffee or a drink.

What do you think?

- Bandar

P.S.  What's your real name?


----------



## Yousef Linjawi (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Wow, little did I know.. there is a community already exists here, this is really cool..

Anyways, just wanted to say hi to all my fellow fellows and send my congrats to each and everyone of you for getting accepted. Everybody deserves a good tap on the shoulder, you did very well to reach here.. I look forward to team up with you guys and follow this journey to make great films!

My name is Yousef Linjawi and I am a Cinematography Fellow.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

Yousef,

We already met on the facebook.  But we should def link up and discuss our first cycle project soon.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## idolon (May 15, 2008)

Hi all
Hey Yousef, welcome to the forum. Sorry I haven't called you. Give me a shout this weekend if your available. 
There's word of a bbq party-pre AFI gathering being organized. there's been much discussion about it on this forum if you look back. Bandar, are you taking charge on that one? You are the king of this forum

Colin Akoon - Cinematography Fellow


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 15, 2008)

As of now, I believe the bbq get-together will be at my apartment complex.  5416 Fair Ave, North Hollywood CA 91601.  We are also discussing a get-together at the beach as well.  

My complex has a few bbq grills, olympic size pool, jacuzzi, etc...  It'll be a great way to meet everyone under chilled out circumstances!  

I get back from Europe the 2nd week of August, so we should plan the bbq for Saturday, August 16th.  And if you guys want, the beach day could be on Sunday the 17th.  Does that work for everyone?

Let me know!


----------



## Anton4Cine (May 15, 2008)

sounds good with me the second saturday of August 16th,

by the way out 150 students how many have found this forum? sound like 10 to 20 people.....


----------



## mlucaj (May 16, 2008)

Bandar,

Its really kind of you to offer up your apartment complex as a meeting place. Do you think that you will be able to accommodate 150 people and parking for the same number? 

There are so many great places in LA, we may want to consider meeting somewhere that would be  interesting for everyone thats coming into LA...just a thought.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 16, 2008)

It's a pretty big complex, and there is a huge rooftop complex.  I would be able to accomodate 150 people.

But if you guys would like to meet up somewhere else, please give me some thoughts and I'll be more than happy to arrange it!  Park?  Beach?  Let's start brainstorming.

Are the dates alright?


----------



## mlucaj (May 16, 2008)

My thought is that its still 3 months away so maybe we should allow this forum to build a bit more so that we can make a decision on a general consensus. Your place sounds like a convenient option and a less expensive one since everyone can bring their own beverage of choice. A  gathering on the beach may be a bit difficult if people are thinking about drinking alcohol (i certainly am!). I have called a couple of establishments like figueroahotel.com, but they said its to early for them to commit to a gathering in August. I think solidifying a location in mid July for mid Aug sounds reasonable. 

Best,

ML


----------



## dragonball (May 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm producing fellow 08 from Tokyo.
I was considering which to go: AFI or Columbia, but I've made up my mind.

As I plan to take my wife with me, I want to know about the level of safety aroud AFI. I was asking my agent to find apartment that cost 950-1100/month, within 20 minutes walk from AFI.
But my cousin living in LA for long time says the area around AFI is not dangerous, but not so safe. 

Please advise me where is the good place to live: not so far from AFI campus, safe and hopefully enjoyable one. Of course, I plan to buy both my and my wife's car, so going campus by car is no problem.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 18, 2008)

Dragonball,

Your best bet is Los Feliz.  It is a really nice neighborhood, clean, and you could probably find a small one bedroom apartment for about $1200 if you look hard enough.  

If you live in Los Feliz, it will probably be less than a 5 minute commute to get to AFI, depending on which part of the neighborhood you live in.  

I highly recommend Los Feliz.  I will be leaving a very nice place in North Hollywood to move to there this August.

Best,

Bandar - Directing Fellow


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 18, 2008)

Screenwriting fellows,

I have three ideas down for cycle projects, one of which a screenwriting fellow is required to write (the other two I will be writing), and I would like to begin working on them before I leave for Europe (I leave July 15th).

If you would like to work with me during the next few weeks, developing and working on the screenplays, please let me know.  I'd love to read some of your writing samples, so send them along to:

BandarAlbuliwi@hotmail.com

I will be more than happy to share my ideas via e-mail or phone since this forum isn't an ideal place to share such properties.  

Looking forward to reading some of your work!

Best,

Bandar - Directing Fellow


----------



## seventhshade (May 19, 2008)

Hello to all future classmates!

Just wanted to say that I have officially entered the program and will be joining you all next fall as a producing fellow. I am terribly excited about the great films we are going to be making.


----------



## dragonball (May 20, 2008)

Bander,

Thanks! I hear Los Feliz is very fashionable and creative town. I know almost everything about Tokyo, but I know almost nothing about LA. Your advice was really helpful.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 20, 2008)

If you need to know anything else, please don't hesitate to ask me.  I'll be more than willing to help!


----------



## carlosbusy (May 21, 2008)

Hi people!
I have good news for anyone who is on the waiting list of the directing program. I've just rejected my offer of admission now, and I hope any of you will take benefit of it. After a very, very hard decision, I will be attending UCLA next year. Anyway, I think there is a nice community here and I hope we keep in contact, I would really love to see the movies you make there, so we can share experiences and hopefuly work together sometime. 
Still invited to the BBQ?  I will arrive to L.A. from Barcelona on august 17th.
See you!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 21, 2008)

Carlos,

Of course you are still invited to the BBQ!


----------



## eliya (May 30, 2008)

Hi there everybody...
sorry for my English, I'm still practicing...
I'm Eliya, I'm an alternate candidate whov'e just been chasen by Angela from the addmission offices, but unfortuniately was unavailable...
so now the suspense is killing me...so I'm on the borderline till monday when they get back to work... 
are everyone already reached LA? Should I start think about coming soon, Is there many trouble to get housing... maybe I'm speaking too soon... so I would shut up for now....


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 31, 2008)

Eliya,

Welcome!  Which program were you an alternate for?  If Angela called you then chances are you are off the wait list and have been admitted.  So Congratulations!

Let us know what happens on Monday.  You shouldn't worry too much about housing, you can secure it within a few weeks of moving here (even less).

Best,

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## eliya (May 31, 2008)

Hi bandar... good eve!
Iv'e noticed you have taken charge on things...
I have applied to directing program like you....
but Im also dependent on upcoming toefl test scores... which should of beeb receive by now but somewhy delayed and also my abilty to obtain funds. that will be the major challange... but working on it...
so I'll update on mondaay and if results are positive I will probably strike everyone with numreous question... so asking for forgiveness ahead of time...
good luck for everyone ane thank you specificaly bandar!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 31, 2008)

Not a problem Eliya,

Let me know if I can be of any assistance!


----------



## athena981 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey All-

I'm Leslie Bumgarner- cinematography fellow from Texas. It was great to find this board and get a chance to touch base with all of you. I will be heading to LA soon to try to find a place to live. If anyone out there is looking for a roommate and wants to live in Los Feliz, contact me lesliebumgarner@yahoo.com. I would really like to room with a group of students from the school. I just think it would be the best way to create good working relationships and the easiest way to collaborate. Let me know, and keep me posted on the BBQ meet and greet. Looking forward to working with all of you.


----------



## seventhshade (Jun 2, 2008)

Leslie,

What part of Texas are you coming from? I'm coming from Austin. 

Paul


----------



## eliya (Jun 3, 2008)

hey ....
here is a lesson not to jump too fast...
don't know nothing yet, angela just was making rutine check on me...
will make a contact here if anything comes up...


----------



## KelMo (Jun 5, 2008)

What a bittersweet day...

After several weeks of agonizing over every detail, I officially declined a spot as a screenwriting fellow due to financial constraints. 

On the bright side, I also signed my first option agreement with a small production company out here in LA.

Best of luck to all of you fellows next year! 

If nothing else, hopefully I've at least made someone else happy by giving them a place in the Conservatory.

:-/


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 6, 2008)

Kelmo,

Was looking forward to seeing you at AFI!  I wish you the best of luck!

Stay in touch!

-Bandar


----------



## Brad Tucker (Jun 11, 2008)

I just got the call from Angela, I have been offered a spot, and I gleefully accepted:

I will be an AFI Directing fellow this fall!

I am so excited to work with all of you incredibly talented fellows, and can't wait to meet all of you. Barbecue? I will be moving to and living in Pasadena June 15th. 

I will be forfeiting my USC deposit, so anyone waiting on their wait-list, there is hope.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 11, 2008)

Brad,

Welcome to the team!  I'm organizing a get together June 20th with some of the AFI Fellows who are already in Los Angeles.

Add me on facebook (bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com) and I'll invite you to the event!

All the best,

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## eliya (Jun 13, 2008)

than... I got in directors program as well... congrat' brad, it is 2 of us there
so all of my questions became relevant...
Is there another israeli freshman  this year?
Does someone has information on funda that are still open? 
I kind of gave up on the Idea, O didn't believe I'd get in so... stop seeking through for a while


----------



## athena981 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey paul-

i am in houston. moved here from austin about a year ago for a job. austin is the best place in texas. are you familiar with LA? spending anytime at the greenbelt this summer? I may be heading up next weekend to do a little swimming, interested?

-leslie


----------



## mckinnod (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess the dream is still alive. Angela called earlier in the week and wanted to know if I was still interested in a position (cine) as an alternate but she was hesitant to offer me any more information on the likeliness of actually being offered a position or not.  It will be a very tough decision going forward since I have accepted admission at Chapman and have focused most of my attention into relocating to Orange in the upcoming months.  Any advice?  It will be difficult if not impossible not to accept the invite into AFI-I have had my goals set on this school for a number of years...
Donald


----------



## seventhshade (Jun 15, 2008)

Donald,

Come to AFI if you get the chance. I spent a good amount of time at both school and I have to say that the culture of filmmakers at AFI seems more professional, artistically speaking. If you have any questions, direct them my way. It's easy to find a place to live in LA. I lived there for two years.


----------



## eliya (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there everybody...

I am now on the rush to find funds,
So I'd be realy greatful with any information...

I was given time till the end of the month before they pass my spot offer to someone else


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey AFI folks.

Have any of you received your info packets yet?  My roommate, an incoming editing fellow, hasn't gotten it yet and is growing concerned.

Thanks.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 20, 2008)

Months ago.


----------



## seventhshade (Jun 20, 2008)

He/she should call. It was probably an oversight. It's got the reading and screening list in the info which is definitely important.


----------



## eliya (Jun 20, 2008)

hi guys...

Anybody... any clue on funds still available?

Does the general silence means "this girl is on ilusions?"


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 20, 2008)

Eliya,

I would say loans.  Does Israel offer any kind of loan options?  

Most fellows will be taking out federal student loans (u.s based) which are only available if you are a U.S. citizen.  

Perhaps try a private loan in your home country?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to intrude, since I am an AFI rejectee, but finding a loan in your home country can actually be better than that of the United States.

I know of a few people from Europe who are taking loans out on the euro.  And since the dollar is so weak right now, it plays to your favor.  Especially considering how many thousands of dollars we are talking about.

Best,

Andy


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by seventhshade:
> He/she should call. It was probably an oversight. It's got the reading and screening list in the info which is definitely important.



Thanks for the quick response, SS.  I apologize for the wording of my question, because I think it misled you.

I believe that reading screenings packet came some time ago, around the same time the biography instructions, etc, came via email. 

I meant the financial aid one, listing loan eligibility, etc.  I guess they promised it would go out the week of June 1st, and it's about that time to get the loan stuff lined up, so concern is growing...

Thanks again.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 21, 2008)

I know a few people who haven't received their financial aid award letter yet.  They will be going out until the end of July.

The only reason that I have completed mine is because I personally went to AFI and picked it up (two weeks ago?), since I will be out of the country for the summer.


----------



## eliya (Jun 22, 2008)

hi
thank you all for responding to my too-late-panic-actions...
only thing - I am an US citizen as well so I am intitle of those favors, so if someone knows of any specific fund both US & foreigners  - It will be great help, I'm already deep in the search, But i've missed on the biggest fund in israel - did bad on their test, which I was realy positive I will pass easily... again this hubris hanting me... someday I'll learn, but now -I am just working to get their anyway. does some one know - since I haven't received the acceptation package yet, what amount you should declare on when putting the 1000$ deposit? is it the full amount of 59750 a year they've specified on the first application form?
thanks again to you all...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 22, 2008)

Eliya

If you're a U.S. Citizen then AFI should provide you with an award letter that lists the types of loans you will be eligible for in the U.S.

You should just contact Lindsay at the financial aid office and speak with her.  She is very nice and will assist you with all of this.  You shouldn't be doing this all on your own.  That's what the office is there for.


----------



## Z.Wi-france (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

It's been a while since I've been on the forum. I'm glad to see the forum growing. I finally got my ticket for the states and I'm arriving on the 25th July. Couldn't make it earlier... 

Hope the gathering on the 20th was nice.  Also Hoping to get to meet some of you before afi starts.

And BRAD, CONGRATS!!! Nice to hear that you made up your mind on AFI. Hope the rest of cannes went well for you. 

All the best,

ZoÃ©


----------



## filmgirl79 (Jun 23, 2008)

whats up with AFI placing candidates they've rejected back into the running and on a waitlist?  anyone have any insight/inside info?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 23, 2008)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by filmgirl79:
> whats up with AFI placing candidates they've rejected back into the running and on a waitlist?  anyone have any insight/inside info?



Last year they did that, but admissions was a total mess with a lot of screwups...I know a couple kids that were rejected and admitted as late as mid-August with nothing more than an apology that "errors were made," I got the same offer after being rejected in June. 

I'm surprised to hear they're doing it again.

I say run with it if that's the school where your dreams lie...it's not like there will be an asterisk on your diploma!

;-)


----------



## DivisionJ (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have not been on the forum (the old AFI Fellows - 2007) since fall semester. My name is Michael Pomphrey. I'm a Screenwriting Fellow going into the second year. I was the Screenwriting Rep for the 1st year. For those accepted into the Screenwriting discipline and wanting to more info on how things work let me know I would certainly be willing to answer your questions. As far as the other disciplines I can answer general questions or point you to the right person. Congratulations and welcome to the AFI.


----------



## eliya (Jul 3, 2008)

Good Bye everybody

I had to tell Angela that I havent managed to reach the money... 

If anybody has a magic Idea, that will be a help, but  till then, Have the best luck. there is probably outthere a happy person that will receive a good call, so all of you that been hanged still on the waiting list, be ready. It can still happen for you. and all the rest that already inside... have the best films and lots of fun. I'll definitely try again next year, will start to work on funds much earlier. 
Enjoy then, best wishes...
Eliya


----------



## J. (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey all!
I guess someone in screenwriting just gave me his place. It's great, except I do feel I really didn't deserve it... it's terrible to think all I did was having the money. Plus, I already payed 1000 $ deposit elsewhere :S... 
And I'm really sorry you couldn't make it Eliya. 
On the other hand, it's not nice to say... but I'm actually really happy I get to go to AFI! I look forward to working with you all. I've been following theses discussions on studentfilms for quite some time


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jul 3, 2008)

Eliya,

I'm sorry to hear about your situation.  You should begin working on funds now and re-apply to AFI (Applications open up in a few months) as soon as possible.

I'm sure you will get accepted again, and this time you will be ready with the funds available.

J, Congratulations on your acceptance!  Which discipline will you be joining?  I will be in Paris July 18th and 19th.  Let me know if you would like to grab a cup of coffee.

For everybody else, looking forward to meeting you in August.


----------



## J. (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, Bandar!
I'll have the honor to study screenwriting (so excited!) 
Other than that, I'd love to grab coffee when you come to Paris. Feel free to PM me so we can arrange it.


----------



## Anayat (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, i know it's late in the game but I was just wondering what everyone's housing situation was for the 08-08 year? anyone still in need of a roommate, cause I can cook! Unless your a head case.

Anayat- Screen writing Fellow


----------



## pintobeans (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure if anyone is paying attention to these forums anymore...but I was just wondering if any other incoming Screenwriting fellows feel like they just stepped in **** after seeing the Intranet calender.

There are NO screenwriting courses beginning until september 30th, and at that point it's only 2 classes.  The rest of the courses are more or less production/crewing classes, which further the impression we all got from the start that screenwriters are not much more than grips at AFI.  I mean, I didn't believe it at first, but the more I learn the worse it gets.  

I emailed the program coordinator with my concerns and all he said was "The screenwriting faculty is discussing potential workshops for 1st year screenwriters during September. Next week, there will be an update on the schedule."

Ugh,  I'm gonna barf.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 15, 2008)

My editing fellow roommate got that schedule today, it's effing crazy.  It's a shame to hear that the rumors seem true at this point, and I hope the reality proves otherwise.


I'll be at the meet and greet tomorrow, by the way...


----------



## Crackery (Aug 15, 2008)

Second Year here...

Just in response to the issue with there not being enough Screenwriting specific classes... Yes!  I do agree that they are thin, but there are quite a few strong elements there.  The story seminars with the senior faculty are great and offer some of the most beneficial new perspectives on writing that I got all year.

Additionally, you should be spending a lot of time in meetings getting your first cycle project together.  There are some great opportunities there, and the story meetings with the mentors can really push you to become a more thoughtful and stronger writer.  Every script can be improved, but it requires a lot of work.

No doubt, there are a lot of general orientation events that seem pretty useless, and some of them are actually pretty useless, but others do push you to actually consider the implications of your writing on the production.  You might have done a lot of lighting or found locations in the past, but not everyone has and there is a certain level of catching people up.

As far as classes go, the Boot Camp shoots will keep you pretty busy and there is a reason that the Editors and Cinematographers need to have classes before then.  Their jobs are so much more technical that they need to get things going out before the Boot Camp scenes are shot.

Also, this is obvious, but deserves to be stated.  You get out what you put in.  And you'll only become a grip if you allow yourself to become a grip.  

As for starting class on Sept. 30, this is really true of the whole first year class.  Boot Camp is not the entirety of the year, it is something separate.  There is certainly some time wasted there, but I suggest you use it to figure out what you want to do for your first-year feature.


----------



## pintobeans (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh man, thanks for the insights!

Obviously, it's difficult to gauge what a weird program like this will be like beforehand.  I spoke with Mike Ellis today, who was in AFI's screenwriting class of '89 and he spoke very highly of the program, the pool of resources it provides, and the benefits of the peer and faculty review/feedback, all of which are the good things I anticipated.

He also agreed that yes, a certain amount of (the screenwriters') time is wasted in boot camp and cycle productions.  But I knew this, and accepted when I decided to enter the program.  I only became concerned really after seeing that stupid calender with no screenwriting classes on it.  

Anyways, I'll give it a whirl, but might still re-apply to UCLA for next year.   Just to be safe.

Oh yeah, and what's the deal with the thesis films?  They're all under 30 minutes?  Are they part of a feature length script or are they just short films?


----------



## Crackery (Aug 16, 2008)

Thesis films are just short films with relatively high budgets made by second year students.  Some seem to want their story to be something that can be adapted to feature length cleanly, others just do standalone pieces.

As a screenwriter, you do not have to be involved with them at all and can choose to write two features your second year instead.  You won't have to make that decision until late in the spring semester, either way.

Personally, I am not doing a thesis.  But there are many writers that I respect who are.


----------



## MrCashyCash (Aug 17, 2008)

@ pintobeans

Don't settle. If you're not satisfied with the effort to help you learn, then do something about it. Make AFI do something or leave.

You're paying the tuition. It's your career.

Don't let prestige blind you.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Aug 18, 2008)

Pinto,

Classes haven't begun yet.  I'd say wait a little before jumping to conclusions.  

The schedule is hectic when we start.  The first day we pair into teams of Screenwriter/Producer/Director and flesh out a short screenplay (that you will write) which the Director will direct.

Then after the cycle 1 screenplay is complete, you begin regular screenwriting workshop classes.  I don't know what more you'd expect right off the bat?

Bandar
Directing Fellow


----------

